
The terrible truth about your tin of Italian tomatoes - miduil
https://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2017/oct/24/the-terrible-truth-about-your-tin-of-italian-tomatoes?CMP=twt_gu
======
miduil
Submitting this here, because the top comment on "The Netherlands has become
an agricultural giant" [0] was about tinned Italian tomatoes.

Also submitted [1] back then, but didn't got so many upvotes.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15162126](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15162126)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15164216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15164216)

